
What are your unordinary/unusual suggestions for finding a technical co-founder? - hahahello
I know a similar question has been asked&#x2F;answer before, but thought I&#x27;d ask to help others out.<p>What is a tried and true way to find a technical co-founder for a start-up you&#x27;re working on?<p>Let&#x27;s say the person has not just an app idea, but a live app in the App Store, a business plan, 10k+ downloads, traction, and revenue.<p>Although this question has been asked many times before, I&#x27;m wondering if you have any unordinary&#x2F;unusual suggestions.<p>I appreciate your help and hope others can also benefit from this question too!
======
gauravgupta
Plenty of people are working as "Cloud CTO's" these days - Basically senior
developers (with or without a team of their own) who can help you architect,
build and scale your products. Some work on cash, some purely on equity also.
They will also offer solid tech advice on other aspects like SEO, Digital
Marketing etc. though they may not be experts in those.

In my experience, good technical guys are either blocked by large corporations
(the Google's and Microsoft's of the world) or are doing something of their
own, so finding good cofounder/CTO talent is a big challenge. The cloud CTO
model has worked well for a surprisingly large number of startups.

Disclosure: I work on the same model as well.

------
nostrademons
Try making friends with some technical people. Not on a transactional, I-make-
a-post-on-HN-and-we-go-into-business-together level, but on an actual, get-to-
know-them, build-a-relationship level.

